
Reality Show Fame Is More Lucrative Than an Oxford or Cambridge Education - okket
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-26/love-island-fame-is-more-lucrative-than-an-oxbridge-education
======
okket
I know: "Winning in a lottery is more lucrative than an education."

But we are not feeding the next generation around the clock the illusion that
they can realistically win the lottery, like with the reality shows.

------
benaadams
But there is a lot less of people on "Love Island" (72 people total in 4
years) than Oxford or Cambridge graduates; so its not particularly a viable
route to success.

There are probably > 208 lottery winners in the same period; no one would
suggest that as a lucrative approach to life.

> Frontier also calculated how contestants can best extend their stays: being
> part of the “original crew” increases your chances of staying for the
> duration over those who join the cast later.

Also being on 44 episodes of one of the country's most popular TV shows; you'd
hope would bring some measure of success...

------
firasd
What I've realized over the past couple years while working on my own projects
is that I always could use a 'platform'. I wrote a new article? Would be nice
to get it to an audience. A social media campaign? Would be nice to get
followers. An app? Would be great to have users. And for all the negativity
you can aim at reality show celebs, that's what they have to offer. An
audience.

------
robertAngst
I think one of the issues with Best In Class education is that students peak
too early.

What happens to the top students? They get sucked up by the biggest firms that
need smart people to figure out answers to problems.

They make 100k-250k out of college... and thats it.

At those wages, why bother inventing an app/business, you are already working
60 hours a week at your well compensated job.

~~~
zormino
Do we need another app or another disruption to a market without alternatives,
driving more disdain for tech and liberalism in America? Not everyone needs to
be an entrepreneur. The best that come out of school and get high paying jobs
will also continue to get raises and make more money just like everyone else.
No industry starts you off at your end game salary at 25. Engineering,
business, finance/accoubtibg, law etc will all have people making more and
more money throughout their career as they gain experience, specialize, and
change positions and ranks.

~~~
robertAngst
If you are describing it as 'another app', you are right, those people are
better off as quarter mil earners.

I would guess these types are more ambitious as that. Those that make a
serious difference in the world cant do it as a quarter mil a year earner.

Fair point on later career experience, but I feel like either situation will
teach you immense knowledge.

------
smsm42
I think the conclusion is clear. We need to create a large framework of state-
sponsored reality shows where every person has a chance at better life.

------
JeanMarcS
I think it needs to be to lure more and more participants in it, no ?

------
soVeryTired
This article doesn't qualify as news.

------
illuminati1911
This trash is not worth hacker news.

What about Kim Kardashian?

"Sucking Black Rapper's Dick Is More Lucrative Than an Oxford or Cambridge
Education"

